# Halloween Prank



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

This one is a couple of years old, but it's still really funny. I guess I wasn't the first one to come up with this idea...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

hahahaha That's hilarious!


----------



## redg8r (Oct 20, 2007)

I love that...... brilliant!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hahaha, no matter how many times I see that one, I crack up!


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

That was fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I LOVE it!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

fantastic. i've never seen this before!


----------

